# Depersonalization.



## ascitiesburn (Apr 1, 2009)

I just want to know if anyone has this as bad as I do. I feel completely detached from reality. I am sleep deprived. My short-term memory doesn't exist. I avoid my friends. I lash out at family. I feel as if I am going insane. The though of looking for a job terrifies me because I cannot get through an interview without making myself look mentally challenged. My mind is in a fog. How the **** do you get over this feeling? I feel trapped inside my own body. I feel like I should be in an insane asylum!


----------



## spacechild (Oct 22, 2010)

i hear you brother, i used to have this problem more than i do now.the mind can be a cruel thing, but it is possible to retrain your brain on the way you think. i stopped comparing myself to others or to perfection, when i looked deeper, i saw that everyone was feeling just as ugly inside as i was. some people are better at hiding it. but seeing this focused my thinking on cheering people up , which in return cheers me up. I am them and they are me. sometimes to get to yourself you have to go through others. i focus now on love and laughter the best i can instead. first you gotta learn to accept and love who you are, you are beautiful the way you are, if god wanted us to be perfect he would have made us perfect, but than life would be boring.


----------



## kid a (Aug 26, 2010)

i understand you completely!! when did this start for you? and what do you think triggered it. you describe it exactly how i do, feeling trapped inside yourself, feeling like your looking from third person almost, and brain fog, brain fog sucks it feels like you cant get a complete thought in your head and everything is just so jumbled (foggy)
You dont need to be in an insane asylum, trust me certain things help depersonalization pass. I never get the full feeling of reality and things are not more then two dimensional for me anymore but thats only because i kept fcking with my mind by smoking weed an it just got worse for me. Whatever you think is causing it you should stop, and start looking on sites for things to help dp. apple cidar vinegar helps for me sometimes because it reduces my anxiety. strong anxiety for me leads to depersonalization. Dp SUCKS and you dont forget how the real thing use to feel, i dont , i just know im so far from it. but it doesn't have to be like that for you it can get better.

hope you find something to help


----------



## ak2218 (Nov 21, 2010)

ascitiesburn said:


> I just want to know if anyone has this as bad as I do. I feel completely detached from reality. I am sleep deprived. My short-term memory doesn't exist. I avoid my friends. I lash out at family. I feel as if I am going insane. The though of looking for a job terrifies me because I cannot get through an interview without making myself look mentally challenged. My mind is in a fog. How the **** do you get over this feeling? I feel trapped inside my own body. I feel like I should be in an insane asylum!


I can relate alot to all of this but what do you mean by feeling detached from reality?


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

You're not alone. I think I may have this too. But you probably have both SA and DPD, the being scared of interviews part is a SA symptom. I understand the reality part, I feel that too. have you been diagnosed with it? I haven't yet, but I think I most likely have this too.


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

I feel like this, trapped inside my own body, watching everything else move by me, it moves so slow. Nothing feels real, everything feels so far away.


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

EmptyRoom said:


> I feel like this, trapped inside my own body, watching everything else move by me, it moves so slow. Nothing feels real, everything feels so far away.


Hmm that sounds like emptiness and complete detachment. Sometimes, way back then I used to feel at times that my soul wasn't inside my body I don't know if that makes sense to anybody, but that was like years ago, now I've become more centered with my real self, but I still have these personality detachment moments...it's complex to explain.


----------



## VivaEmptinessRoses (Mar 31, 2010)

Yeah, I experience a lot of personality detachment and it feels kinda weird. I dont like the feeling of out of my body.


----------



## SecretButterfly (Nov 27, 2010)

I feel the same! It ****ing sucks! GodDaamn! Like im not miserable, I laugh and all that so im glad, but **** bothers me almost every minute, I get mad all the time. Im confused. And just feel like im going insane myself.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

EmptyRoom said:


> I feel like this, trapped inside my own body, watching everything else move by me, it moves so slow. Nothing feels real, everything feels so far away.


Same here.


----------



## nbtxdude (Jun 20, 2010)

I was trying to figure out what to call that feeling. I was leaning towards being a zombie - I seem detached from reality. I associate this with my ongoing depression.


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

I got this really bad a year or so ago, I've heard it is when your brain shuts down and goes into like a safety mode because of extreme anxiety. I think the main cause of mine was lots and lots of weed enduced panic attacks that I endured as an attempt to fit in and not loose my friends, and also school finishing and realising for the rest of my life everything is down to me now and just the stress of having SA and not being able to express myself or my emotions.

Its pretty much how you describe like being trapped in your own body and nothing feels real, everyone seemed like strangers to me even close friends and family and I felt like I couldn't connect to them anymore and became avoidant. 

I've heard the worst thing you can do is dwell and obsess about it because it makes it worse, this is what I did because I didn't know what it was and thought I had lost my mind, and the mindset kinda stuck and I've never really gotten over it and it compounded my SA. I still get it from time to time and feel detached from my personality and emotions


----------



## ALopes (Nov 30, 2010)

iHonestly Couldn't Sum Up Wat Had Happened To Me - iActually Wrote About It In A Song, As Sayin' iLost My Mind, But Now Being Introduced To Depersonalization - It Sounds Like everything That I've Been Trying To Figure Out 9 Months Ago. iJus' Hope This Isn't A Life Time Thing =/


----------



## ALopes (Nov 30, 2010)

@ Kid A 

So Yu Drink The Apple Cider Vinegar The Way It Is? Or Mix It With Something? & How Much Do Yu Drink ? Cuz iHaven't Tried This Yet But I'm Willing To As Long As iConsume It Correctly.


----------



## VintageClothes (Mar 12, 2012)

I know exactly how you feel, I'm still not "lucid" (it feels like when you're in a dream, all hazy and not quite real), but I'm working on it. The thing that's helped most though, for me, is actually meditating (not like "ohm" stuff), but just sitting in a quiet place and kind of not thinking. Focusing on specifics helps too (reciting you're name, where you are, what you've done), for me at least. Hope I could help.


----------



## Skelektor (Sep 14, 2012)

I used to go through this alot and after waiting for someone to help me out of the blue for too long, I figured a few ways around it. Forcing yourself to excercise helps alot; I also take 5-htp to keep my mood stable and to prevent panic attacks. Go out on walks, look up parks or nature reserves on yelp.


----------

